# Relatives and Visitors Visa - Renewals



## bdaewn (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi all,

I moved to SA 20 months ago on a Relative's Visa (based on long term South African girlfriend). On arriving in SA I applied for and got a Visitor's Visa under Section 11(6) which allows me to "work for XXX company whilst residing with XXXX spouse."

Relative's Visa: Expires December 2015
Visitor's Visa: Expires November 2017

I recently tried to renew my Relative's Visa at VFS (thinking that I need to keep both visas current). However, I was informed that this was not necessary as the Vistor's Visa:
1. Stands alone
2. Supersedes the Relative's Visa
3. Allows me live and work in SA until November 2017 without renewal of Relative's Visa. 

Is this correct?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

bdaewn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I moved to SA 20 months ago on a Relative's Visa (based on long term South African girlfriend). On arriving in SA I applied for and got a Visitor's Visa under Section 11(6) which allows me to "work for XXX company whilst residing with XXXX spouse."
> 
> ...



Hi Scott,

Yes, that is correct.
You had a Relative's visa and this was 'changed to' Visitor's Visa(11(6)) in SA, which means now you are allowed to work for the company which is on your visa and reside with your SA spouse until Nov 2017


----------



## bdaewn (Sep 7, 2015)

Spiggles said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> Yes, that is correct.
> You had a Relative's visa and this was 'changed to' Visitor's Visa(11(6)) in SA, which means now you are allowed to work for the company which is on your visa and reside with your SA spouse until Nov 2017


Hi Spriggles,

Many thanks for your reply, great news! Would this happen to be written down anywhere? If so could you possibly point me in the right direction? (my employer would feel more comfortable if I can provide verification!)

Thanks again, 

Scott


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

bdaewn said:


> Hi Spriggles,
> 
> Many thanks for your reply, great news! Would this happen to be written down anywhere? If so could you possibly point me in the right direction? (my employer would feel more comfortable if I can provide verification!)
> 
> ...



Hi Scott,

Check the bottom of the page: 
DHA Visa Information - South Africa - Services - Temporary Residence Permit - Visitor Visa

When you applied for a Visitor's visa in SA, didn't you submit a form named 'Change of status'?
If you did, that's the answer. You 'changed' your status of your visa from Relative's visa (No work allowed) to Visitor's 11(6) *(Spouse with work/ study/ business endorsement) 

You only need 1 current visa, and your employer need only be concerned with your 11(6) to be valid.


----------



## bdaewn (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks Spiggles.

I saw the bottom of that page when I was trying to work out what was going on. My concern was that it says you need to be in possession of a Relative's Visa to apply, but doesn't mention whether or not you need to maintain a valid Relative's Visa.

I can't actually remember which form I submitted to get the endorsement, which really doesn't help matters....

Regards,

Scott


----------

